# Rose bike Lieferung eine Odyssee



## Wolverin40 (18. Juni 2015)

Deletanten am Werk bei Rose. Wer hier bestellt braucht Nerven aus Stahl!! Nach ewigem warten wird irgend ein Rad geliefert. Wenn man anruft klingt es fast so als hätte man selbst einen Fehler gemacht. Obwohl sie sogar auf ihrer bestell Bestätigung ein Bild haben.  Gnädigerweise darf man zurückschicken muss aber einen Zettel dazu geben was man will. Keine Ahnung wo die Super Web Seite von denen das wohl Abspeichern. 
Fazit NIE WIEDER Rose. Qualität hin oder her. Wenn man sehr viel zeit und ein zweites Rad hat ok. 
Das ist das ersparte Geld nicht wert.


----------



## DerC (18. Juni 2015)

Aha ..... ich hol mal Popcorn....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychorad!cal (18. Juni 2015)

iss erstmal ein Snickers


----------



## Toerti (18. Juni 2015)

Klingt als wäre es dein zehntes Rose-Rad, bei dem das passiert. 
Fehler sind menschlich!


----------



## brownbear (18. Juni 2015)

Also ich denke auch das dies ein ärgerlicher Fehler war und mehr nicht. Ich habe bis jetzt noch nie Probleme mit Rose oder dem Kundenservice gehabt. Und wenn du hier mal quer im Forum liest, wirst du auch nicht viel schlechtes finden.


----------



## Maxid (19. Juni 2015)

Erster Beitrag und dann gleich so? You must be fun at parties.


----------



## noocelo (19. Juni 2015)

unnu @Wolverin40? wie is' die planung? anderes modell, anderer hersteller, anderes hobby, attentat?


----------



## Miss_Soul_Fire (20. Juni 2015)

Kopfschüttel....Kopfkratz.... - was soll sowas? - Hauptsache, Mund auf und Müll raus.... - man, wenn es denn wenigstens mal differenziert und mit Einzelheiten bestückt wäre das Gemotze....so kann da echt keiner was mit anfangen. - Ich habe echt andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Wartezeit eigentlich 4 Wochen, dann haben die Jungs & Mädels sich echt bemüht, das Soul Fire pünktlich zu meinem Geburtstag aufzubauen, also eine Woche eher und das auch geschafft! - YEAH! - Der Telefonkontakt - 3 mal im Vorfeld - war auch super nett und ausführlich. Alle Parts konnte ich nach Wunsch tauschen und es gab Extras wie ICE-Tec-Beläge für die XT ohne Aufpreis. Ebenfalls konnte ich Laufräder wählen, die nicht in der Konfig waren....einzig und allein beim Abholen hätte ich mir etwas mehr Zeit gewünscht. Wenn man so einen 3.500-Euronen teuren Hobel aus dem Laden schiebt, sollten mehr als 20 Minuten schneller SPD-Cleat-Wechsel und ein kurzes "Viel Spaß auf dem Trail" schon drin sein, ne!? Dann hätte man(n) vielleicht auch gleich gemerkt, dass der Lenker schief im Bike saß und nicht Frau und ihr subjektives Empfinden von "Näh. Das passt mal gaaar nicht!" auch nicht anzweifeln müssen. - Aber nun ist alles gut. - Ich würde mit Sicherheit wieder ein Rose-Bike kaufen.....aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die fette Sofie mir noch lange treu bleiben wird.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (20. Juni 2015)

Und ich fand den Service und Lieferung bei Rose prima


----------



## Miss_Soul_Fire (20. Juni 2015)

Wolverin40: Wieso überhaupt "IRGEND ein Rad"!???? - Hast Du mal einfach blind den Konfigurator bedient oder gewürfelt??? :-o


----------



## baddriver82 (20. Juni 2015)

@Wolverin40
Kannst du mal genauer werden. Dein Aussage gibt nicht das wieder, was man von Rose gewohnt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toerti (20. Juni 2015)

vermutlich wollte er alles geschenkt haben und hat es nicht bekommen. Dann muss man so belanglosen Blödsinn von sich geben...


----------



## mtintel (22. Juni 2015)

Interessant, dass man seit seinem ersten Post nichts mehr von @Wolverin40 gehört hat


----------

